

Saving PFFiles in Parse iOS Local Datastore - AlexKoren
https://github.com/AlexEKoren/AKLocalDatastore

======
AlexKoren
Built this so you could save PFFiles in the Parse iOS Local Datastore without
having to pull down from the server on every app open.

